# Juwel 190 - Light Upgrade



## John44 (21 Apr 2017)

Hi

I have a Juwel 190 Corner tank Planted and have recently had a few issues

Thread here - https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...ium-need-help-things-not-so-good.43354/page-3

So advice is update lighting and look at fertilizer

So my tank arrived with 2 x 28w T5 Lights - what options are there to upgrade

Pointers appreciated

Regards
john B


----------



## ian_m (21 Apr 2017)

https://www.juwel-aquarium.co.uk/Products/Lighting/LED/HeliaLux-LED/

https://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/aqualumi-universal-juwel-compatible-lighting.html


----------



## John44 (21 Apr 2017)

Thanks looking at the first site if I understand correctly 
a HeliaLux LED 700    28 Watt - 48370 will fit nicley - however if its 28w  will it provide any more light than I currently have ?

John B


----------



## ian_m (21 Apr 2017)

John44 said:


> HeliaLux LED 700 28 Watt - 48370 will fit nicley - however if its 28w will it provide any more light than I currently have ?


Hmm, Juwel quote 3500 lumen for their LED lamp and 1800 lumen for the equivalent T5 tube (3600 total, two tubes + reflectors), so LED is roughly two T5 tubes.

Will probably be enough light for most plants, the problem you will have with a Trigon 190, is getting sufficient CO2 distribution and flow. I guarantee you will have CO2 issues way before you run into light issues. Search this forum for the many ways people have succeeded in getting decent and acceptable CO2 distribution and flow, none of them were worried about light levels.

However if you want more light I think the iQuatics 4 tube will fit the Trigon and there are also the aqualantis LED range that replace T5 tubes and are 2500lumen in your tube length.
https://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/aquarium/lighting/aquatlantis-led/universal-lighting-freshwater/


----------



## John44 (21 Apr 2017)

Thanks, I have pressurized Co2 and using the drop checker in all areas of the tank I do have decent distribution and flow - I will look again at distribution and flow again however

John B


----------



## Swordplay (22 Apr 2017)

Probably won't be anymore light but will consume half the power of the T5's and having just changed to the Helialux it gives a more natural light and is far more versatile if used with thecontroller,and hey no large timer plug anymore


----------

